# Company of Heroes Ruckelt ?!



## paskal18 (29. April 2011)

nabend,

ich hab ein problem und zwar wenn ich company of heroes spiele dann ruckelt das !

Also ich denke mal das mein Prozessor und grafikkarte locker alles auf max schafft 


Mein System:

AMD X6 1080 Black edition ~ 3,2 ghz
G.Skill 1333mhz 10 gb
Windows 7 Ultimate
Geforce gtx 580


----------



## frankie36 (30. April 2011)

Bei mir rotieren 2 gtx 470 im SLI ,selbst da ruckelt es auf max settings aber bei mir liegts am DX10 Modus 
wenn ich denn auf DX9 stelle läuft es butterweich aber warum das so ist kann ich mir auch kein Reim drauf machen.

mfg


----------



## Firefighter45 (30. April 2011)

Ich hab alles auf max. und da ruckelt nix, auch mit meiner „alten“ GTX 460 hatte ich alles auf max. und kein ruckeln.

Hast du deine Treiber immer aktuell?


----------



## paskal18 (30. April 2011)

jaaa alles aktuell 

woran könnte das den noch liegen ?

ich mein ich zocke di erest der spiele auf max !

selbst battlefield bad company 2 auf 32 aa


----------



## Firefighter45 (1. Mai 2011)

Schwer zu sagen was es exakt ist, stark genug ist deine Kiste ja, ich würde es erst mal runter kicken und neu drauf machen, dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## kinglsey (29. Juli 2011)

Mhh seltsam...mein system is schlechter als deins (E7200, 275gtx) und bei mir läuft CoH auf max flüssig...


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juli 2011)

also den sp kann ich auf max unter dx9 mit meinem system flüssig spielen (man beachte die graka ^^). nur im mp geht dann derb leistung flöten, warscheinlich, weil der sichtbereich un die aufgedeckten einheiten usw halt größer/mehr sind.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ich komm mit mrinem Sys nur auf 45-50 Fps, ist das normal oder ist da was falsch?


----------



## Firefighter45 (31. Juli 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ich komm mit mrinem Sys nur auf 45-50 Fps, ist das normal oder ist da was falsch?


 
Mit meinem alten Q8300 und einer GTX 460 hatte ich so 65 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

Dann sollte er ja mit ner gtx570 locker so viel haben O.o


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ja die 570 ist drin.

Alles auf Anschlag

1680x 1050


----------

